# Wer kennt Eroticdating ?



## Glason (15 Januar 2017)

versuche da aus einem Abo rauszukommen aber das klappt irgendwie nicht


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2017)

wie wäre es mit lesen der AGB?

Da steht z.B.: 



> Alle Abozahlungen, die sich auf eine Laufzeit von mehr als 3 Tagen beziehen, können jederzeit, jedoch mindestens 1 Woche vor Ablauf des Abos schriftlich gekündigt werden. Der Vertrag verlängert sich um jeweils die gleiche Laufzeit, wenn nicht spätestens 1 Woche vor Ablauf der ersten oder folgenden Laufzeit die vom Nutzer unterschriebene originale Kündigungserklärung, die den auf der Plattform verwendeten Benutzernamen beinhaltet, schriftlich per Post an die Impressum angegebene Adresse für Support und Verwaltung zugeht.



Naja und einen Brief an die Adresse in dem Impressum must du dann schon selbst schreiben....


----------

